# When to wash a hot spot agian after it crust over?



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

So we went almost 12 years of Goldens with no hot spots.
But we lost our Golden Riley June 6th at 11 yrs and its been really hard on his little brother Benjamin now 6 yrs.
So yep first hot spot finally got him. Its on his right cheek. I washed it and hit it with Dermavet the first few nights because we were out of town and that is what I packed just in case or injury.
Now I am using Gold Bond and a cone its been 5 days and it is starting to crust over and look better still a little oooozz here and there but looking good.

My question is went to wash it next? Do I just leave it all crusty or give him a good wash this weekend ( will be about 9 days by then) and then reapply gold bond?

I know when Riley had a really bad skin infection the vet had us washing the area twice daily and did not want it to scab. So confused.

Thanks


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

You actually want a hot spot to dry out. I'm assuming you trimmed the hair around it to let it breath? I would usually end up going to the vet for Duke and they would have me clean it with Rx wipes twice a day. Veterycin helps as well. I've always let the scab fall off on it's own.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Well it was doing so well and he was not bothering it so I had the cone off a bit today letting his poor head breath. And yep he snuck off for just a min and ripped the scab right off so now back to ..wash.. antibiotic and trying to reform a scab.

He actually just ripped off the middle. But I saw blood and freaked.
wont make this mistake twice poor guy will be in a cone for three weeks now..


----------



## egodfrey (Apr 26, 2015)

How is the hot spot doing? If it scabs back over, I wouldn't wash it or irritate it. As long as it doesn't look infected just keep it dry and leave it alone. I would also recommend spraying it with colloidal silver. It really helps speed up the healing process!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I made the mistake once of just dumping more Gold Bond powder on top of the crust that formed.
Ugggh
Pus formed underneath.
I won't make that mistake again.
I own a set of dog hair clippers which I use to cut the hair away when Brooks starts licking and creating a hot spot.
I found a product called Sulfodene which I dabbed on the hot spot when I first discovered it.
I also found a product (WalMart pharmacy can order it for you, but it isn't a prescription item) made by the Curad company called Silver Solution. It comes in a tube, and you can squeeze it onto the affected area. It works beautifully on hot spots.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks yes I did that too just kept on adding Gold Bond, not sure that helped got one big resulting lump.

After he ripped it back open, possibly to release that lump pressure it got washed again with witch hazel and water and then I applied plain old antibiotic ointment and it scabbed back over again.

The scabs on the outside seem to be falling off which I see as good because we are getting to a smaller spot.

The middle which was ripped open is last to heal at 2+ weeks.

His whole body is getting a bit greasy and a bit itchy from delaying baths so I may wait until Sunday wash all of him and give the hotspot cheek area a quick but not aggressive wash which should just wash away the scab parts that have already fallen off.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think giving a bath would be good thing. I use Duoxo chlorhexadene shampoo (you let it siton hot spot for 5-10 min). Duoxo also sells chlorhexadine wipes.


----------

